# rebate informer?



## shogun697 (Feb 3, 2009)

did anyone come across this program rebate informer.Its appearing in friends computer when she starts up.Its not in the start up programs and not in the program list.Any idea on how to remove it.Any help would be great thanks


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## shogun697 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Mr Cheese for the help
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 15:36:31, on 22/04/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Essentials\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\shpc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfcmon\BrMfcWnd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Essentials\msseces.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ScanSoft\TEXTBR~1.0\Bin\INSTAN~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\Pagis\Monitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ScanToPc.exe
C:\Program Files\ZyXEL Technology Corporation\ZyXEL G-260 Utility\Zyxel.exe
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\Pagis\Ereg\REMIND32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Brother\ControlCenter3\brccMCtl.exe
C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfcmon\BrMfcmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DfrgNtfs.exe
C:\Program Files\RebateInformer\RebateInf.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ie/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SHPC32] shpc32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RegisterDropHandler] C:\PROGRA~1\ScanSoft\TEXTBR~1.0\Bin\REGIST~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSBkgdUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" -Embedding -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BrMfcWnd] C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfcmon\BrMfcWnd.exe /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSSE] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Essentials\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexStart] lexstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrinTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\2\printray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InstantAccess] C:\PROGRA~1\ScanSoft\TEXTBR~1.0\Bin\INSTAN~1.EXE /h
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PaperPort PTD] "C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IndexSearch] "C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\IndexSearch.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PPort11reminder] "C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\Ereg\Ereg.exe" -r "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\ScanSoft\PaperPort\11\Config\Ereg\Ereg.ini
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ControlCenter3] "C:\Program Files\Brother\ControlCenter3\brctrcen.exe" /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [RegisterDropHandler] C:\PROGRA~1\ScanSoft\TEXTBR~1.0\Bin\REGIST~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe /install /silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: reminder-ScanSoft Product Registration.lnk = C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\Pagis\Ereg\REMIND32.EXE
O4 - Startup: XFINFO
O4 - Global Startup: Pagis Schedule Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\Pagis\Monitor.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Scan to PC.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\ScanToPc.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ZyXEL G-260 Utility.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_96D6FF0C6D236BF8.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.emachines.com/start.html
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1127384511546
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
--
End of file - 7198 bytes


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I can actually see it running in the log.

It's definitely not listed in Add/Remove?

Run Hijack This and click *Open the Misc Tools* section.
Click Open Uninstall Manager > Save list and save the log to your Desktop.
A list of programs will open in Notepad. Post the contents of this log.


----------



## shogun697 (Feb 3, 2009)

dobe Acrobat 5.0
Adobe AIR
Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Art Attack
Brother MFL-Pro Suite
Conexant SoftK56 Modem(M)
FaceFilter Studio Brother Edition
Google Chrome
Google Update Helper
HighMAT Extension to Microsoft Windows XP CD Writing Wizard
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB947864)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB970653-v3)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB976098-v2)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB979306)
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6
Java(TM) 6 Update 15
Java(TM) 6 Update 7
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
MechWarrior 2
Microsoft Antimalware
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft Money 2002 System Pack
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Press Interactive Training
Microsoft Security Essentials
Microsoft Security Essentials
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft Works 2000
Mozilla Firefox (1.0.6)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
OpenOffice.org Installer 1.0
Pagis Pro 3.0
PaperPort Image Printer
RealPlayer
RealUpgrade 1.0
Rhapsody Player Engine
ScanSoft PaperPort 11
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB898458)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB923723)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB931768)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB933566)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB937143)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB939653)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB942615)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB944533)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB950759)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB953838)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB956390)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB958215)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB960714)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB961260)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB963027)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB969897)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB972260)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB974455)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB976325)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB978207)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB978207)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB981332)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB954155)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB968816)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB979402)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB911565)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923789)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954211)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954600)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956391)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956841)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956844)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957095)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958690)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960225)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960715)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961371)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961373)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB968537)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969898)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970430)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971468)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971557)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971633)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB972270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973346)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973354)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973525)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973904)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974318)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974392)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975560)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975713)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977165)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977816)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977914)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978037)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978251)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978262)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978338)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978601)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979309)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980232)
SoundMAX
Startup Delayer v2.5 (build 138)
TextBridge Pro 9.0
Twain Driver Uninstaller
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB976749)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB976662)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB980182)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB980302)
Update for Windows XP (KB951072-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB955759)
Update for Windows XP (KB955839)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)
Update for Windows XP (KB971737)
Update for Windows XP (KB973687)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
Viewpoint Media Player (Remove Only)
Windows Genuine Advantage v1.3.0254.0
Windows Internet Explorer 8
Windows XP Service Pack 3
Xerox XK50cx Printer Driver
ZyXEL G-260 Utility


----------



## shogun697 (Feb 3, 2009)

checked and its definitely not listed in Add/Remove list. thanks again


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Yep it's not listed in there either.

I see you have MalwareBytes. Is it updated? I'd like you to do a scan with it and post the results here.

We also need to update your Java.

See this entry in the log? C:\Program Files\RebateInformer\RebateInf.exe

That folder isn't in Program Files?


----------



## shogun697 (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks for the help chesse. malwarebytes was updated.I wont get a chance to use that computer till monday so ill use malwarebytes again and post the results.I did'nt see it in program files.Ill be back to you.Thanks again for help


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

No problem. I will leave these instructions for you. Do them whenever you get a chance and I will see you on Monday.









*Your Java is out of date.* Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system. *Please follow these steps to remove older version Java components and update.*

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6* and save it to your desktop.
Scroll down to where it says "*Java SE Runtime Environment (JRE) - JRE 6 Update 20 -*"
Click the "*Download*" button to the right.
Select the *Windows* platform from the dropdown menu.
Read the License Agreement and then check the box that says: "_I agree to the Java SE Runtime Environment 6u20 with JavaFX 1 License Agreement_". Click on *Continue.*The page will refresh.
Click on the link to download *Windows Offline Installation* and save the file to your desktop.
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to Start > Settings > Control Panel, double-click on *Add/Remove Programs* and remove all older versions of Java.
Check (_highlight_) any item with Java Runtime Environment (JRE or J2SE or Java) in the name.
Meaning these entries:
*J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6
Java(TM) 6 Update 15
Java(TM) 6 Update 7*
Click the *Remove* or *Change/Remove* button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java versions.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on *jre-6u20-windows-i586-p.exe* to install the newest version.

After the install is complete, go into the Control Panel (using Classic View) and double-click the Java Icon. (looks like a coffee cup)
On the General tab, under Temporary Internet Files, click the *Settings* button.
Next, click on the Delete Files button
There are two options in the window to clear the cache - *Leave BOTH Checked*
*Applications and Applets
Trace and Log Files*

Click OK on Delete Temporary Files Window
*Note: This deletes ALL the Downloaded Applications and Applets from the CACHE.*
Click OK to leave the Temporary Files Window
Click OK to leave the Java Control Panel.


To test your Java Run-time, you may go to this page http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
When all is well, you should see Java Version: 1.6.0_20 from Sun Microsystems Inc.

Restart the computer.

See if you can locate that folder in Program Files and delete it. If it will not delete, we can try to do it in Safe Mode.

Then post the results of the MalwareBytes scan along with a new HijackThis log.


----------

